# Building ARM Cross Compiler Tools



## ThothK (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello People,

I have attempted to build the cross compiler tools for ARM. However, after the process, /usr/armv6-freebsd/bin is empty.  I am using FreeBSD/head.

I have used variations of the following:
`make XDEV=arm XDEV_ARCH=armv6 xdev`.
The variants I have used include disabling test and without clang (although I want clang to be built for this).

I have tried with the FreeBSD source in different directories.

The last entry in the build log is:
//usr/armv6-freebsd/usr/lib/libfl.a -> //usr/armv6-freebsd/usr/lib/libln.a

Did I miss something?


-thoth-


----------



## balanga (Aug 26, 2014)

Is this of any use?

https://github.com/kientzle/crochet-freebsd

or maybe?

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2012-September/003906.html


----------



## ThothK (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi @Balanaga,

I am using Crochet FreeBSD. However, it fails because it cannot find certain files in /usr/armv6-freebsd/bin. After building the cross platform tools, /usr/armv6-freebsd/bin and /usr/armv6/sbin are empty. With FreeBSD/head, I do not receive errors during the build process. Regarding the second link, that is several years old and I believe that particular issue has been resolved.


-thoth-


----------

